# Whey Protein Examined and Explained



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

As scientific evidence continues to mount in favor of the health promoting effects of higher protein intakes, increasingly health conscious consumers are demanding convenient and affordable ways of adding protein to their diet. The food and supplement industries, never one to miss an opportunity, have been eager to oblige, introducing a myriad of protein bars, [...]

*Read More...*


----------

